# Bilingual Education in Costa de la Luz....



## ozvic (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Im looking for advice if poss......? we are thinking of relocating to the Costa de la Luz area- in particular we love the area around Conil, Vejer, but we need to find bilingual nursery and primary education for our daughter (she is soon two) as we only plan on being in Spain for a few years (five max) and then we will return to Australia for schooling, so weve got to keep up her English- weve found a bilingual nursery in Chiclana (blossoms) and a bilingual school in Jerez and Cadiz- does anyone know of any other options? Also which areas in Costa de la luz have an expat community..? It seems Chiclana does but may be retirees only? I know there are loads of international schools on the Costas but this area is not for us!!!!

Thanks for any advice, its very appreciated!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ozvic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking for advice if poss......? we are thinking of relocating to the Costa de la Luz area- in particular we love the area around Conil, Vejer, but we need to find bilingual nursery and primary education for our daughter (she is soon two) as we only plan on being in Spain for a few years (five max) and then we will return to Australia for schooling, so weve got to keep up her English- weve found a bilingual nursery in Chiclana (blossoms) and a bilingual school in Jerez and Cadiz- does anyone know of any other options? Also which areas in Costa de la luz have an expat community..? It seems Chiclana does but may be retirees only? I know there are loads of international schools on the Costas but this area is not for us!!!!
> 
> Thanks for any advice, its very appreciated!


Good choice!

Lots of state primary schools in Cádiz offer bilingual education - including the one in our village. My English friend's three boys go there and are completely bilingual. I'll have a look later and see if I can find a complete list.

Chiclana is the expat "hub" (about 1000 Brits) but they are mainly retired people. There are English-speakers all along the coast, and in Vejer, but they don't cluster in ghettos and they tend to be fluent in Spanish. You don't say whether you can speak Spanish yourself - if not, Chiclana is probably your best bet.


----------



## ozvic (Apr 26, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Good choice!
> 
> Lots of state primary schools in Cádiz offer bilingual education - including the one in our village. My English friend's three boys go there and are completely bilingual. I'll have a look later and see if I can find a complete list.
> 
> Chiclana is the expat "hub" (about 1000 Brits) but they are mainly retired people. There are English-speakers all along the coast, and in Vejer, but they don't cluster in ghettos and they tend to be fluent in Spanish. You don't say whether you can speak Spanish yourself - if not, Chiclana is probably your best bet.


Hey Alcalaina, thanks for the reply! Yes we love that area around cadiz to conil- feels like real Spain! If we do move to Spain we def want the Spanish experience, speaking Spanish, so i guess we dont want to live in an english ghetto but really need this english maintained in my daughters life as otherwise she is going to struggle so much to integrate back into school in Australia- we would rather live in a place we like - conil, vejer and make friends spanish and english along the way- as long as her education is covered then we would be happy i think! I would really really appreciate a list of bilingual schools in this area- its been impossible for me to find online as im sure its all in spanish of course! Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ozvic said:


> Hey Alcalaina, thanks for the reply! Yes we love that area around cadiz to conil- feels like real Spain! If we do move to Spain we def want the Spanish experience, speaking Spanish, so i guess we dont want to live in an english ghetto but really need this english maintained in my daughters life as otherwise she is going to struggle so much to integrate back into school in Australia- we would rather live in a place we like - conil, vejer and make friends spanish and english along the way- as long as her education is covered then we would be happy i think! I would really really appreciate a list of bilingual schools in this area- its been impossible for me to find online as im sure its all in spanish of course! Thanks again for your reply


I'm sure your little one won't forget how to speak English - you will be speaking it at home, won't you?  You'll soon make friends with other parents and the children can play together and chatter away in both languages.

I'm afraid I can't find a list of the bilingual schools, only that there are 110 of them in the Province. /SNIP/

I'm a bit confused though, as you say you want the "Spanish experience speaking Spanish", but you can't find the information online as it's all in Spanish??


----------



## ozvic (Apr 26, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm sure your little one won't forget how to speak English - you will be speaking it at home, won't you?  You'll soon make friends with other parents and the children can play together and chatter away in both languages.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't find a list of the bilingual schools, only that there are 110 of them in the Province. /SNIP/
> 
> I'm a bit confused though, as you say you want the "Spanish experience speaking Spanish", but you can't find the information online as it's all in Spanish??


ha ha yes i think that came across wrong in the message  of course the info is in Spanish (as it should be) and i just cant access it because i cant speak Spanish (yet) and yes we will be speaking English at home  thanks for the link to my cadiz biz, will start bugging them for info now! cheers again for the replies


----------

